# Probiotics may help fat and weight loss: Study



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Probiotics may help fat and weight loss: Study Daily supplements of Lactobacillus gasseri SBT2055 (LG2055) may help weight loss in people with obese tendencies, says new science from Japan. Twelve weeks of consuming a fermented milk product containing the Lactobacillus strain was associated with a 4.6 per cent reduction in abdominal fat, and a 3.3 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

